# 300 Win Mag 150gr vs 180gr



## PurpleNGold

Got the Tikka T3 in 300 Win Mag and wanted to hear some opinions/experiences with shooting a 150gr vs 180gr. I've read a bunch of mixed opinions of both. Not too concerned about the recoil difference, that's kind of inevitable with a +/- 7lb setup. Mainly curious about the damage on impact with each round. I bought the Rem 180gr Core Loc to start with. Any personal experiences? Thanks


----------



## PurpleNGold

Obviously target distance plays a factor too so if you've seen a notable difference at specific ranges I'd like to hear them. Also, what brand of round do you shoot and why?


----------



## delta dooler

I have a Ruger .300 WM I use when Im hunting powerlines, pipelines, clearcuts, etc. so shots upwards of 300 yds have been successfully taken by me. I have shot both 150's and 180's and honestly can not tell the difference between the too, Ive always shot Core-loks because they seemed to be the most common and easiest to find.


----------



## Mike W

Using this site:

http://gundata.org/ballistic-calculator/

Here is a table comparing 150 gr vs. 180 gr Remington Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded. Once you get to 250+ yards they'll start behaving differently and that extra 30 gr will start "taking its toll". You can also see the energy at impact as well which may help you decide on one vs. the other. Hope that helps.


----------



## PurpleNGold

Thanks delta and mike


----------



## Joraca

You might take a look at Hornady 150gr. GMX Superformance. 

With a set of high rings, sighting in 2.5 inches high at 100 may make it point blank (within 4 inches) to beyond 350 yds.

Depends on what kind of velocity your gun produces.

There is a ballistics calculator at the Hornady site.

Joraca


----------



## Reel Estate

I have the same gun except in a short mag. All I have ever shot is the 180 grain. It is devastating.


----------



## fairpoint

IMO I would shoot both of them and see what YOUR gun likes the best.....Every gun that's made has it's own personality....both rounds have plenty of energy ....The 180gn bullet is going to have a little better BC. which will help with wind drift......


----------



## bobinbusan

The Remington Core-lok a very good choice, dead is dead from a dollar bullet or a five dollar bullet, keep us in the loop on your choice :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleNGold

Thanks for the input, I'll expierment with some rounds and see what she does.

Reel Estate, how do you like the rifle? I haven't shot it yet but heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Reel Estate

I have had the gun for several years. It has a crisp trigger, and has been very reliable. Light and accurate. Kicks like a mule though. I have the limbsaver recoil pad and you will still not want to shoot it a lot at the range. Love the gun though.


----------



## RMS

150 grain for whitetail and smaller game, 180 grain for anything larger.
This cartridge should be zeroed at 200-250 yards to utilize its flat trajectory; as mentioned earlier , hold dead on through 300 yards and manageable correction out to 500.


----------



## chaddd

Shot the 180's. it won't matter on a whitetail anyway.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

*Hornady*

I have 2 .300's, 1 in bar, loves the 180. my fave is a LSS rem. I have had the best luck and groups from Hornady sst 165. Have not had to track a deer or hog in about 6 or 7 yrs. absolutely LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Joraca said:


> You might take a look at Hornady 150gr. GMX Superformance.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> The GMX is a badazz bullet.


----------



## BowChamp

Anything under 500lbs., stay with 150gr. bullet weight. Nosler partitions and ballistic-tips are about as good as it gets.


----------



## Gixxer

That rifle is an overkill for deer hunting in FL. IMO


----------



## John B.

Gixxer said:


> That rifle is an overkill for deer hunting in FL. IMO


I've never understood the "over kill" argument...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we trying to kill the deer?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## eodusmc

John B. said:


> I've never understood the "over kill" argument...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we trying to kill the deer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


and arent they .308" in diameter which means a 30-30 or a .308 or 30.06 and a .30 carbine are all over kill as well. just sayin':whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces

John B. said:


> I've never understood the "over kill" argument...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we trying to kill the deer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Yep, me too. If you can handle the recoil of any given rifle and shoot it well, I say shoot it at deer all day long. 

I shoot 180gr 30-06 round nose sledge hammers at our tiny deer. Guess what, it kills em dead just like any other 30 cal and above round will do. 

I tried shooting the 150 gr out of my Rem 700 30-05. I got ok groups. Went up to the 165gr and got even better groups. Went up to the 180gr round and I can damn near put them in the same hole at 100 yards. So guess which one I hunt with. 

Any rilfe round of .243 and above will do just fine on deer. Find a round that "your" rifle likes and go with it.


----------



## John B.

Telum Pisces said:


> Yep, me too. If you can handle the recoil of any given rifle and shoot it well, I say shoot it at deer all day long.
> 
> I shoot 180gr 30-06 round nose sledge hammers at our tiny deer. Guess what, it kills em dead just like any other 30 cal and above round will do.
> 
> I tried shooting the 150 gr out of my Rem 700 30-05. I got ok groups. Went up to the 165gr and got even better groups. Went up to the 180gr round and I can damn near put them in the same hole at 100 yards. So guess which one I hunt with.
> 
> Any rilfe round of .243 and above will do just fine on deer. Find a round that "your" rifle likes and go with it.


I shoot a 165 Hornady btsp out of my 30-06... drops em in their tracks out to 340 yards.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fairpoint

fairpoint said:


> IMO I would shoot both of them and see what YOUR gun likes the best.....Every gun that's made has it's own personality....both rounds have plenty of energy ....The 180gn bullet is going to have a little better BC. which will help with wind drift......


 Right....


----------



## smokin berlinet

I have a short mag, and i shot 150 grains. No mule deer ever ran from it. No tracking. Shoot both and see what performs best on paper for you.


----------

